# Diarrhea and Vomiting



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Poor Cosmo is sick.

Yesterday he started having Diarrhea that today is even worse. Like dark brown water. He also threw up his breakfast of rice and pumpkin. He's pretty legarthic.

We took him to the vet with a stool sample and they couldn't find much at the vet office except a high concentration of a certain bacteria that is usually found in scavangers (go figure!). He had gotten into some stuff on a walk but I removed him from it pretty quickly. Guess I wasn't fast enough.

We went home with some Metron and Fortiflora and orders to put him on a rice and cottage cheese diet. If that doesn't help then they'll have to send away for testing and it'll be $300, plus whatever medication he'll need then. We bought Pet Insurance this morning but it won't cover this so I hope the Metron helps.

Just a second ago he projectile vomited up water and bile. Now he's in his crate resting. Poor little dude. He looks so sad.

Keep him in your thoughts if you could.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor guy!! I hope he feels better soon. Ranger had something similar in March/April - cannon butt and vomiting non-stop. He was so lethargic, too...it was seriously scary. We made a quick trip to the emergency vet's and a few days on pills and a bland diet helped him immensely. He was back to his old self in a few days - hope Cosmo has a similar speedy recovery!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So sorry, Jackie, I know you must feel bad, too. Jaro and I are thinking of you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Praying that Cosmo feels better very soon.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! Here he is...


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Sending pawsitive thoughts to Cosmo for a speedy recovery. Maybe his GI system just needs to rest along with his med  Poor little guy ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Cosmo, I hope he's better soon. You might want to check for dehydration if this continues. If he is dehydrated you may need to get back to the vet for some iv fluids. We had a few incidents like you describe and each time our golden had to stay in the clinic hospital for iv fluids and antibiotics.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Aw, poor little guy...we just had 3 weeks of diarrhea with Tess, I know how you feel!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I know how you feel...prayers for the little guy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep little Cosmo in my prayers. Make sure he stays hydrated. Let his system rest tonight and then start him on the chicken and rice tomorrow in small amounts with the flora and meds. Check his gums to make sure they are pink and not tacky. You can put alittle low sodium chicken broth in his water. Hopefully this will help. Keeping fingers and paws crossed he will feel better soon.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Good news! Cosmo is back to his old self - happy and bouncy, currently harassing the kitty. He's still got soft-serve poop but that's better than the watery consistency from yesterday. Going to keep him quiet today and tomorrow, maybe a short walk, so that he keeps his food and his meds down. 

Thanks for the support everyone. Will let you know if he doesn't get better.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Glad to hear things are better. It sure makes you worry when they are not.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw this.. so so glad Cosmo is so much better. It is so very scary when our pups get sick!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear he is feeling better. I've been there. Glad it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad he is feeling better...he looked so sad when he was sick.


----------



## jordski168 (Aug 24, 2010)

hey, I got the same issue with Luke too back when he was 2 months old, it was pretty simple, probably the main culprit is water, let him drink some bottled water till he gets better, and more importantly, medicate him with cotrimozazole, dont know the spelling lols, but its usually cheap, during the 2nd day of medication you should see signs of improvement...ask your vet before taking my advice, just to be safe. he;ll be fine cotri works best for those bacterias. This was my vets idea by the way, I asked a breeder too, he even told me to feed my dog Bananas, which left my vet rofl.haha


----------

